# Willoway stud?



## Cheiro1 (26 August 2011)

Hey guys,

I have never ventured in here before but wondering if anyone could help me.

I own a welsh mare with the prefix Willoway.

I was wondering if Mr and Mrs Large were still breeding, and whether they were still down in Dorset?

I wrote to them a while ago as I would love to know what my girl was like as a baby but I never heard back, but she is 13 now so was wondering if they had moved or anything.

Many thanks!!


----------



## jhoward (26 August 2011)

no idea but ive had a willoway lad!


----------



## galaxy (26 August 2011)

Yes they still have a stud.  They are known for breeding very successful New Forest ponies.  Never heard of them breeding Welsh.


----------



## mellissa (26 August 2011)

Hi there mrs large was still in Dorset around 8 years ago, she is probably still there now.  She had a bad back and used a walking stick back then- so probably not that mobile now. Her daughter was quite involved too.  If you pm me I can tell you where the farm is.


----------



## Rostor (26 August 2011)

Yes they are still breeding and in the same area.

How is your Welsh breed? We sold Verwood Roger to them and he was one of their main Sec D stallions so could well be your mare's breeding, if he is and you want pictures/info on him PM me


----------



## mellissa (26 August 2011)

They did have welsh at the time- I used to hack them out.  As well as the nf ponies- I got dumped once or twice by one of them!


----------



## mellissa (26 August 2011)

I think roger was there then- I wouldn't remember which one he was!


----------



## mellissa (26 August 2011)

Thinking about it- was he old? I think the daughter owned him.  Please forgive me I am no native pro- I just used to help out for extra money.


----------



## Cheiro1 (26 August 2011)

Have PM'd both of you....thank you!!


----------

